# swing



## 2under (Apr 21, 2007)

I need help on my swing I'm not sure how to hit a nice shot from like 130 yards away can somone help me.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

What exactly are you having a problem with? Tell us a bit more..


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

2under said:


> I need help on my swing I'm not sure how to hit a nice shot from like 130 yards away can somone help me.


Hey,
Its pretty hard to analyze what's your problem. 

Usually for a 130yards, I used my 9iron with a soft punch shot to let my golf ball arrived at 130yards without any roll. 

If this should reach the green, it should land softly and bite. so that the ball will stopped rolling.

I guess the best way to have your problem be fixed is to consult a golf Pro. a good one so that he/she can give you pointers.

YOu know, there are a lot of Korean golfers flying to manila. And there are some Golf Pro, Koreans who will teach their students chipping, and hitting the 7 iron for almost a year, until they get the right form.

Thats how dedicated the Koreans are, and thats why, they are ruling LPGA in terms of most numbers of LPGA players.


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

more info mate..


----------



## Lead Tape (Apr 16, 2007)

2under said:


> I need help on my swing I'm not sure how to hit a nice shot from like 130 yards away can somone help me.


Since 2 under didn't reply with any other info, I'll just try to give the best solution I can muster with the limited info.

Can you hit a nice shot from 110-115? If so, take one or two more clubs and swing the same way.

Can you hit a nice shot from 140-145? Take the same club and swing a little shorter or easier.

If all of those distances are problematic, see your local PGA pro.

Hope that helps.


----------



## 2under (Apr 21, 2007)

Sorry I didn't post more info so my problem is my shot is always to long or to short but I'm going to a trainer in a couple weeks ill have him help me.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

That would be the smart thing..I really can't give you any profound advice, because judging distance is one of the hardest things to learn. I'll assume your trainer is going to help you with the feel aspect of that, since there is really isn't another way to learn it..What I did to overcome this, is by going to the range, and trying to learn my clubs' distances by feel. Good luck with the coach, let us know how it turns out.


----------

